# [FVWM] je le vois pas dans GDM (résolu)

## Gentoo_Lover

je viens d'emerger fvwm , et aprés avoir rebooter (car j'emerge avec le systemcdrescue car j'ai un Fast 800 en atendant d'avoir la connexion qui marche sur ma gentoo ) et aprés avoir rebooter sur mon system gentoo , je démarre gdm en faisant 

```
gdm
```

mais là dans session je ne vois pas FVWM est ce normal ? car j'ai entendu dire qu'il fallait le configurer , alors est ce en lien ? 

ps : a la fin de mon emerge j'ai eux 

```
REGENERATING GNU index.....

puis un truc qui me diser avoir 123 fichiers d'erreur , et de faire emerge --verbose fvwm 
```

donc je l'ai fais et la plus d'erreur nickel ! mais je ne le vois toujours pas dans GDM ! est normal ?

[EDIT] j'ai vu qu'il fallait le rajouter a KDM , alors A GDM aussi mais comment fait on ?

----------

## mrlag

Il faut le rajouter dans /etc/X11/gdm/Sessions je crois

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

d'accord merci , mais comment faire ? car je ne suis qu'un débutant en Windows Manager (ce que veux dire WM je suppose)  :Embarassed:  !

----------

## mrlag

Oups non c'était pas sa ...  :Sad:  gomen

C'est plutot la:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In the last version i installed the path for "session start up" has moved to
> 
> "/usr/share/xsession"
> ...

 

( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=186994&highlight=gdm )

[edit]

En fait sa dépend de ta version de gdm.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

c'est à dire ? désolé d'insister mais là......c'est un peu obscure !

on peut m'éclairer ?

[EDIT] ma version de GDM est la derniere disponible à ce jour en stable !

car j'utilise emerge sunc tout les jours et n'emerge que des packages en stable (x86 et non ~x86)

----------

## kernelsensei

fais donc une recherche sur le forum ...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=156956

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=157335&highlight=gdm+session

en fait c'est ici 

```
/etc/X11/dm/Sessions/
```

@mrlag: Tu parles japonais ?

----------

## mrlag

Si tu as la dernière version de gdm: 

Tu vas dans le répertoire "/usr/share/xsession"

```
cd /usr/share/xsession
```

Tu copies une entrée déjà existente en une autre (dans mon cas fluxbox):

```
cp fluxbox.desktop fvwm.desktop
```

Tu édites et fait les modifs :

```
vi fvwm.desktop

---------------------

[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Name=Openbox

Comment=This session logs you into Openbox

Exec=/etc/X11/Sessions/openbox

TryExec=openbox

# no icon yet, only the top three are currently used

Icon=

Type=Application
```

devient :

```
[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Name=fvwm

Comment=This session logs you into fvwm

Exec=/etc/X11/Sessions/fvwm

TryExec=fvwm

# no icon yet, only the top three are currently used

Icon=

Type=Application 
```

(Il faut évidemment que le script /etc/X11/Sessions/fvwm existe, à changer si nécessaire ...)

Voila

----------

## mrlag

Guru : 

Je regarde beaucoup d'animes en fansub, mais je n'ai que quelques notions (gomen, muchi muchi, daigobu (si sa s'écrit comme sa).

----------

## kernelsensei

 *mrlag wrote:*   

> Guru : 
> 
> Je regarde beaucoup d'animes en fansub, mais je n'ai que quelques notions (gomen, muchi muchi, daigobu (si sa s'écrit comme sa).

 

Merci pour Guru, mais kernel_sensei me convient tres bien ... si tu tiens vraiment a un niveau plus eleve, je prefererai kernel_sama  :Smile:   :Cool: 

----------

## gulivert

pour le fvwm.desktop c'est de cette maniere :

```
[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Name=Fvwm

Comment=This session logs you into Fvwm

Exec= /etc/X11/Sessions/fvwm2

TryExec=fvwm2

# no icon yet, only the top three are currently used

Icon=

Type=Application
```

----------

## TGL

La question initiale est résolue ici. 

 8<----- Couic !

La suite sur la configuration de FVWM est là :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=189895

----------

